# Where's that Golden smile



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Just can't seem to get a pic of Tom just lately with a smile, anyway this was was taken yesterday in the garden, he's not doing too bad on his meds apart from the fact he's taken to getting me out of bed around 3am every morning. We're going to see a new vet practice this afternoon, a practice that shows concern for the customer ( Tom ) and looks promising too.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Awww he looks so serious, mine always do that to me the minute they know i have the camera, i have to sneak up on them for happy smiley pics


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Awww Tom, please smile for us!

Hope everything goes well at the vets Dave


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

awwww he is so gorgeous isnt he
shame he wasnt smiling though he does look serious bless him


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

awww Tom, he looks like he has the weight of the world on his shoulders! Is he looking forward to his holidays??!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

He's a lovely boy Dave and lets hope the new vets put that smile back on his face but just like Daisy get the camera and no smile not like Charlie always has a silly smile.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

He is a Gorgeous boy smiling or not good luck at the vets this afternoon.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Well smile or not its great to see handsome Tom. Glad hes feeling better Dave. The new vet sounds great!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I love that face, such a wise gentle soul


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

gentle polar bear.I am glad he feels better.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tom's face always makes me smile. Hope his new vet finds a way to put a nice big smile back on Tom's face.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Aaaw what a face! Love his gentle expression in his eyes! I really hope everything turns out okay at the vet this afternoon. :wave:


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Emma&Tilly said:


> awww Tom, he looks like he has the weight of the world on his shoulders! Is he looking forward to his holidays??!


He will when he gets there, wish we were going to the same place though, I would have felt better with him being on familiar ground, but I'm sure he will be ok, speacially when he finds out we're just a short stroll from the beach...............and the pub


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I am with everyone else in hoping that everything goes well at the new vet and I hope to see some more pics with smiling Tom soon


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Tom rocks!!!!!!!:jamming::nchuck::artydude:drummer::You_Rock_

One of the most beeeee yooooo teeeeee fallllll faces I have ever seen! What a celebrity!

Love ya Tom boy!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ahhh, I would LOVE to run my hands through that gorgeous coat...he looks soooo cuddly and silky:smooch:

Vet---->Beach---->Pub....hmmmm, you might be setting a precedent here, not a bad reward system for a vet trip.

Dave, remember the Vet is supposed to work for and with you both...I hope they are skilled and sensitive.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He is very handsome! I admit to usually having preconceived notions about my pups care when I go to the vet. But I always listen to them and they permit me the same courtesy. I hope it goes well today!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

He looks so serious, but if I knew I had an appointment with the vet there would be no SMILE on my face.

He is beautiful, good luck with your new vet!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

he is beautiful. Maybe he is afraid to break your camera with his beauty if he smiles. : )


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

thanks everybody and all the well wishes for the new vet, well it all went ok and Tom now has a new vet. Even managed to get a pic of Tom earlier today with a bit of a smile which I'll post later.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is gorgeous, smile or no smile. Glad you found a new vet you like (read other post first). A vacation sounds like alot of fun.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Aww, look at that face! I hope he starts feeling better soon.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Saw his happy pic before this, he looks so serious here, wonder what he's thinking - maybe it;s something like - "If i don't look happy maybe dad will get me a new ball". 

Pleased to hear that you and Tom are happy with your new vet.


----------



## ems (Dec 12, 2008)

TOM YOU ARE AS HANDSOME AS EVER. COME ON OLD CHAP GIVE YOUR DADDY A SMILE :--happy:


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Hang in there little Tom
Dad's gonna get you smiling again soon 
Vacation sounds good


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

davebeech said:


> Just can't seem to get a pic of Tom just lately with a smile, anyway this was was taken yesterday in the garden, he's not doing too bad on his meds apart from the fact he's taken to getting me out of bed around 3am every morning. We're going to see a new vet practice this afternoon, a practice that shows concern for the customer ( Tom ) and looks promising too.


Oh I hope Tom has cheered up a little! I wish I could give him a big hug!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Tom is sure a beautiful boy.
I'm sure he knows a smile will put us over the edge and he doesn't upset the humans delicate metal state.
He's so thoughtful.
Karen


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I have that face in a picture of Duke - very serious. We called it his regal face but he always thought we were saying beagle face and that torqued him off to no end. lol

Oh, Tom, what I wouldn't give to cuddle with you, big fella - for just 5 minutes or 22 minutes. You are absolutely stunning. I love that dog!

Hey, Dave - maybe not enough trips to the pub. Hmmmmmmmmmmm we'll see if that smile comes back while on vacation & close to the pub.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Glad he's feeling better! I hope you'll get to take a picture of his sweet smile soon!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

How is he now? Any smiles? Bring him to Sunset Cottage to play with my crew, he will then definately smile xxxx


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry Tom's not smiling for the camera. I hope the new Vet and a short vacation get Tom feeling right and smiling again...and maybe then Dad can get a little more sleep.


----------

